# royalty free images project of mine to support the idea of free internet..



## helmuc (Oct 2, 2015)

Hi guys,

Some time ago I created a royalty free (public domain) photo website www.artforweb.co.uk to support the idea of free internet. Originally I wanted to share vector graphics done by myself, but I'm way too busy for that.. So, I did upload a bunch of royalty free photos and after my canon 7d died - I left it to be.

Last week I bought myself a new camera (used canon 5d mark 1) and decided to add more images to the project and .

few samples:

















please don't crucify me - photography is just a hobby of mine and lets me to escape the daily stress 

enjoy the weekend,
H

p.s. all the photos are shot by me and can be used for both personal and commercial projects even without an attribution.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 2, 2015)

While your images might be royalty free, two of the three you show are close-ups of registered trade-marks, and one of those is a company known to protect is IP VERY aggressively.  Perhaps look for more "generic" subjects in the future?


----------



## snowbear (Oct 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> While your images might be royalty free, two of the three you show are close-ups of registered trade-marks, and one of those is a company known to protect is IP VERY aggressively.


That one (if it's the one I think it is) even went after a group of monks (as in a religious order) because the monks' coffee blend (used as a fund raiser) had the same name as one the corporation used.


----------



## helmuc (Oct 3, 2015)

tirediron said:


> While your images might be royalty free, two of the three you show are close-ups of registered trade-marks, and one of those is a company known to protect is IP VERY aggressively.  Perhaps look for more "generic" subjects in the future?



Good morning.. hmm... I suppose you are talking about starbucks.

Didn't know that you can't have even the photos of their shops with close logo of theirs or other brands :? .. is that the case?

.. did a quick search at getty images and here you go:

*Please do not post images to which you do not hold rights.  You may post a link.*


----------



## helmuc (Oct 3, 2015)

ok.. did some digging and yes, @tirediron is right...

Screenshot:





I suppose I will drop starbucks an email with this question.. and will remove it if they don't like using their logo signs in stocks photos..

the main idea behind these photos were to provide images for online newspapers and bloggers if they decide to write about those brands and need a related photos.

@tirediron thank you for bringing up this topic.. really


----------



## helmuc (Oct 3, 2015)

.. sent emails to the representatives of both companies with a permission to keep the photos.

thank you for the suggestion, guys 

I suppose in the future it would be smart to follow the advice of @tirediron to follow more "generic" subjects.


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2015)

Don't misunderstand; there's nothing wrong with you keeping the images.  That's fine, however their use as stock is very limited due to their aggressive brand protection.  The key to good stock images is having ones which are usable by anyone in any situation,and which don't [generally] connect with a specific brand or company.


----------



## desertrattm2r12 (Dec 22, 2015)

Sometimes "free" can be very expensive. You need to do more research. In your free time.


----------



## john.margetts (Dec 22, 2015)

There is a difference between a photograph having a protected item IN it and a photograph OF a protected item. Your first two photographs are OF a protected item. A street scene with either Costa's or Starbucks' (or both) sign present as a part of the general scene would be fine.

Sent from my A1-840 using Tapatalk


----------

